
Tell HN: Admins: The HN Captchas are unsolvable by humans - steve19
I tried to create a throwaway account. 6 minutes of trying captchas later I gave up.<p>They are insanely difficult. I actually wondered if I was being trolled (and my attempt at creating an account had itself been hell-banned and was supposed to be unsolvable). The audio captcha was not accepted either.
======
slug_tro_AWAY
This is assuredly by design. IP addresses are mostly likely being hard-
throttled according to time.

Whether the CAPTCHA tests are actually solvable, the goal, and the effort
invested therein, is clearly to slow down the rate of throwaways per IP, per
unit of time. Not test for humans.

It's not completely unreasonable to throttle an IP, and cap throwaways (read:
_ALL_ new accounts), to a maximum of 2 per 24 hours. It's also trivial to
bypass with a different IP.

But yeah, those fucking image CAPTCHAS. Holy shit, they are definitely
unsolvable at the current setting.

And the audio test, I'm six-sigma certain I got at least one in ten correct,
and I was _still_ refused.

Pretty sure, given HN's predilection for subtle counter-troll tactics, like
hellbanning, that they're configured as a total lock-out, and not a turing
test.

------
greenyoda
As per HN guidelines[1], if you want to contact the moderators, don't submit a
post; rather send an e-mail to hn@ycombinator.com.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
ratfacemcgee
unsolvable captchas, hey? thats just what a robot would say...

------
testingonetwo3
I'm confused. I just created this throwaway (I don't even know what I put as
the password) without even seeing a captcha.

How do you get to it?

------
baobaba
Had the same experience. Solved the CAPTCHA after about dozen tries

------
detaro
Using Tor? Then it might be Cloudflare ...

Generally, if you want to reach the mods/admins, send them an e-mail
(hn@ycombinator.com). Way more reliable and quicker to get an answer.

------
_RPM
I noticed that if I ever tried to use Tor to create a throwaway account. HN
didn't like that and had an unsolvable captcha.

------
DrScump
<I tried to create a throwaway account. ... I actually wondered if I was being
trolled...>

No irony there.

------
yoloswagwtf
get a new ip.

